# Sorry for stalking your decoys



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

Whomever was at Timpie springs and had a nice spread of decoys in the northwest corner of the pond...my apologies for my newb brain thinking I was about to have the best chance of getting my first duck. Hopefully you didn't see me drop below the berm and then pop my eager head up a couples times to check them out. I spent the rest of my walk around the pond laughing at myself. Hopefully you weren't too.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

“Best chance of getting my first duck…”

really? Come on.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 4, 2020)

Moosemeat, who hasn't had their dekes stalked?
I'm really curious who's had their dekes shot at!


----------



## DAN007UT (Jan 4, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> “Best chance of getting my first duck…”
> 
> really? Come on.


I mean... Unless you want to show me the ropes I'm learning all this by error and trial


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Moosemeat, who hasn't had their dekes stalked?
> I'm really curious who's had their dekes shot at!


🙋‍♂️ 🙋‍♂️


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Never had a decoy spread stalked upon, but, I have bugled in a few Archery Elk Hunters.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We’ve had guys sneak up close to our goose spreads. We have also had vehicles stop on the roads and get out to look. This is scary! We always get out of the blinds just in case they have rifles.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I never had duck deek's shot at... but I have a few dove decoys with birdshot holes in them. IDK how people can miss the big clip for feet thing on them ... /shrug

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DAN007UT said:


> I mean... Unless you want to show me the ropes I'm learning all this by error and trial


Stalking someone’s decoys was the best strategy you could come up with to shoot a duck? You couldn’t tell they were decoys from just looking at them? No, I’ve never stalked decoys or had anyone do it to me. It’s not a common mistake hunters make

go walk down center dike at Farmington, sit between bridge 2 and 3 on the south side of the dike. Use the reeds as cover and wait. It’s not that tough.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

People gotta start somewhere. If you're new to the sport, the learning curve can be high - especially if you're doing it on your own. Don't be so hard on the guy...


----------



## TheOtherJeff (Oct 7, 2021)

Cut the man some slack. It's pretty clear he's laughing at himself for mistaking decoys for the real thing, not deliberately stalking someone's ducks to save himself the work. Ten years from now he'll be posting that story in the humor forum and we'll all laugh like madmen.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Stalking someone’s decoys was the best strategy you could come up with to shoot a duck? You couldn’t tell they were decoys from just looking at them? No, I’ve never stalked decoys or had anyone do it to me. It’s not a common mistake hunters make
> 
> go walk down center dike at Farmington, sit between bridge 2 and 3 on the south side of the dike. Use the reeds as cover and wait. It’s not that tough.


When people are learning, this isn't how you teach them, and this coming from me.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

We had a set of full body fully flocked goose decoys set up. Heard a truck coming up on the side of the hill, and stop. A teen age boy and and a younger boy came down the access point. They got within a few yards from us and seen us, the the young boy laughing "you thought they were real geese”.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Ouch! That’s pretty harsh.
When I was a teen I did a fair amount of things looking back now wasn’t the smartest thing I’ve ever come up with, but then again some of them as mentioned by others were pretty memorable.
A couple maneuvers I can think of actually turned out pretty successful. Not from cunning or a well laid thoughtful plan but being out, being busy, and at the right place at the right time.
Give em’a break.


----------



## Rubythroat (Aug 23, 2021)

Sometimes those wiggly mojos add just enough movement to warrant some investigation in thick cover - even at Farmington. Maybe @MooseMeat is maybe just grumpy because he doesn't like to jump his ducks when the skies are clear .


----------

